# Different Alt-sliders between LR3 and LR4



## rjalex (Apr 30, 2012)

In LR3 I sometimes used the Alt-Exposure and Alt-Blacks to help me out to find good starting point for black and white points. Do they work exactly the same in LR4 ? What is the meaning of the Alt- with the other 3 controls (highlights, shadows and whites) ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, the alt- will still show the clipping warnings.  You'll probably find you don't need to tweak them as often in LR4 though.


----------

